# Pituitary MRI



## TickledPinkTwice (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello all,
I was reviewing my MRI from 7/2012 and I wanted to get your input as the results are still bothering me. No doctor had been able to explain this yet. So I want to see if anyone else has heard of anything like this or can lead me in the right direction....
"The pituitary stalk is in a midline location. There
is an unusual linear area of more intense enhancement along the mid
portion of the pituitary gland. This is oriented vertically and seen
on the sagittal image #6. With more T2-weighting, this region does
show increased signal intensity compared to the remainder of the
pituitary gland. Its underlying etiology/significance unclear. Its
appearance would be atypical for any possible small neoplasm."
Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TickledPinkTwice said:


> Hello all,
> I was reviewing my MRI from 7/2012 and I wanted to get your input as the results are still bothering me. No doctor had been able to explain this yet. So I want to see if anyone else has heard of anything like this or can lead me in the right direction....
> "The pituitary stalk is in a midline location. There
> is an unusual linear area of more intense enhancement along the mid
> ...


The very last sentence makes me think that you need to see a specialist about this. Have you been referred to one? Has your doctor commented at all?


----------



## TickledPinkTwice (Jul 28, 2011)

Andros said:


> The very last sentence makes me think that you need to see a specialist about this. Have you been referred to one? Has your doctor commented at all?


I'm not sure who I would see but I'm currently seeing:
Endocrinologist
Cardiologist
Gastroenterologist
Neurologist
Dermatologist
Rheumatologist
Pulmonologist

The doctor said the radiologist presumes it could be normal, so I guess he is going with that. It seems like there should be more to the Pituitary Dysfunction based on the fact that I have Secondary Adrenal Insufficiency and Secondary Hypothyroidism which are both Pituitary issues.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TickledPinkTwice said:


> I'm not sure who I would see but I'm currently seeing:
> Endocrinologist
> Cardiologist
> Gastroenterologist
> ...


Well...................your neurologist should be on the ball with this; don't you think? Has he/she seen the MRI results? When it comes to our health, presumptions don't work for me.

Sending hugs and prayers! I wish you could get to the bottom of this; I truly truly do!! You have been ill for a very long time!


----------



## TickledPinkTwice (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh I agree. The Endo was the one that requested the MRI. The Neuro has me scheduled for an EMG and two more MRI's so hopefully we can keep chugging along! Thanks!


----------

